# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  I hate how looks matter so much

## TheLaughingCow

I hate how superficial the world is becoming.  The only thing that seems to matter anymore is how you look.  There's this douchebag at my school, every girl knows he's good looking.  *That's all he has.*  I'm in most of the activities he's in, and I'm definitely better than him at all of them.  He's rude, he's boring, he's pretty dumb, he lacks self-confidence in front of groups.  He's never maintained a relationship longer than a month.

*Girls are all over him.*

I'm one of the most intelligent kids in my school.
I play an instrument at the All-State level.
I'm 6 feet tall.
I'm an Eagle Scout.
I work as a lifeguard during the summer.
I'm a 2 sport athlete and decent enough at both sports.
I have a great body.
Personality-wise, I'm somewhat reserved, but I can make people laugh.
I dress well, running the board between jeans and a leather jacket and a cotton button-down.
I practice good hygiene, shave every day (my head included), shower, all that.
I have friends and people tell me they like me.  I'm definitely not a social pariah.
I have 2 full-ride scholarships to decent universities out of my state.
Girls talk to me, *but unless they're ugly, they never want anything more.*

   I have literally everything I could ever want, except good looks.  Health, intelligence, height, personality, middle-income parents with a huge bank account that I'll probably inherit-everything.

Except girls.  *I'm just not attractive enough.*

I feel even worse because I employ the same bias: 
*I only focus on the pretty girls!*
I feel so bad about it, since I know exactly what it feels like to be marginalized because of an ugly face, but I do it anyway.  I don't want to have ugly kids who will have to deal with the same insecurities that I have.

   I imagine that I'll do better later in life, as I'm very intelligent and a hard worker.  I'll just have to make enough money to compensate for my looks.
I go onto a lot of forums and the guys are all asking, "Why do women only care about money?"

Well, shit, I hope that's true.  When it comes time to marry, I hope that women do care about money.  I hope they care a lot.

----------


## Aeroes

welcome to reality.

Women don't only care about money..Your going for the wrong ones. Women want secruity..money = secruity. If you can provide for a women and satisfy her needs that's all she wants.

The perfect man for a women ejeculates chocolate and shits money..but thats a perfect world isn't it.

All women are crazy. I'm lucky i've found a very attractive talents partner, though there's issues in every relationships. Your going for the wrong girls.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

The "wrong" girls are the ones that have their numbers on the bathroom walls.
The "wrong" girls are the ones that don't ever talk to me until their homework is due the next class and then ask me to "do them a favor".
The "wrong" girls are the ones who can't remember what went down the night before, even though today is a Wednesday.

I'm not going for the wrong girls.

----------


## Aeroes

> The "wrong" girls are the ones that have their numbers on the bathroom walls.
> The "wrong" girls are the ones that don't ever talk to me until their homework is due the next class and then ask me to "do them a favor".
> The "wrong" girls are the ones who can't remember what went down the night before, even though today is a Wednesday.
> 
> I'm not going for the wrong girls.


 The thing is though both male and females go for looks..it's just instinct look for the strongest most attractive mate to breed with. If your looks are an issue/not appealing over others, if you don't initiate a conversation you'll never know.

Women love talking about themselves. Seriously Who,What,Where,Why,How. You cannot lose unless your trying to bat way above average..even then what women do you want to attract to satisfy you..

----------


## BigThinker

Guys care about looks just like girls do.  You wouldn't date some Quasimodo looking chick.

No reason to generalize and blame them because you're frustrated.  You just need to modify your own mentality (in addition to physical attributes) to maximize your presentation.  Just act indifferent up until you've got them super interested, then let your guard down a pinch.. just a pinch.  You'll know when to let it down further.

And if anyone thinks money doesn't matter, they're crazy.  I'm not saying you need to be in the top 1&#37;, but you need to be living comfortably and be able to offer the same to her and the children you could prospectively have some day.

Honestly, most dudes' problems on this site go way beyond hair.  A decent face, nice body, and a fat bank account will make a chick 25+ wetter than any NW-1 Goldilocks.  And you need to not be a totally self-deprecating, needy, manic whiner - girls aren't exactly crazy about that type of weakness either.

----------


## Aeroes

> Guys care about looks just like girls do.  You wouldn't date some Quasimodo looking chick.
> 
> No reason to generalize and blame them because you're frustrated.  You just need to modify your own mentality (in addition to physical attributes) to maximize your presentation.  Just act indifferent up until you've got them super interested, then let your guard down a pinch.. just a pinch.  You'll know when to let it down further.
> 
> And if anyone thinks money doesn't matter, they're crazy.  I'm not saying you need to be in the top 1%, but you need to be living comfortably and be able to offer the same to her and the children you could prospectively have some day.
> 
> Honestly, most dudes' problems on this site go way beyond hair.  A decent face, nice body, and a fat bank account will make a chick 25+ wetter than any NW-1 Goldilocks.  And you need to not be a totally self-deprecating, needy, manic whiner - girls aren't exactly crazy about that type of weakness either.


 Something I agree on  :Wink:

----------


## Exodus

> Guys care about looks just like girls do.  You wouldn't date some Quasimodo looking chick.
> 
> No reason to generalize and blame them because you're frustrated.  You just need to modify your own mentality (in addition to physical attributes) to maximize your presentation.  Just act indifferent up until you've got them super interested, then let your guard down a pinch.. just a pinch.  You'll know when to let it down further.
> 
> And if anyone thinks money doesn't matter, they're crazy.  I'm not saying you need to be in the top 1%, but you need to be living comfortably and be able to offer the same to her and the children you could prospectively have some day.
> 
> Honestly, most dudes' problems on this site go way beyond hair.  A decent face, nice body, and a fat bank account will make a chick 25+ wetter than any NW-1 Goldilocks.  And you need to not be a totally self-deprecating, needy, manic whiner - girls aren't exactly crazy about that type of weakness either.


 Dis guy knowz iz s***

Anyway Ill stop talking like a black man. The point is he's true, I mean OP, you're in School (I presume you're American), it's all superficial there anyway. In the real world as Big T says, other factors come into play, money, security, stability. 

I've seen fat balding guys with reasonable good looking girls and I've seen fit, confident bald men with hot looking girls. I know he's an overused example, but Statham has Huntington-Whitely. Bald yes, good looking, subjective to opinions, BUT he has cash and security (which covers a wide range of things) and just works the shit out.

Bottom line is, there is more then just whats on your mind and in life you will see that come into play. Looks help, but they're not the game changer.

----------


## Exodus

> I hate how superficial the world is becoming.  The only thing that seems to matter anymore is how you look.  There's this douchebag at my school, every girl knows he's good looking.  *That's all he has.*  I'm in most of the activities he's in, and I'm definitely better than him at all of them.  He's rude, he's boring, he's pretty dumb, he lacks self-confidence in front of groups.  He's never maintained a relationship longer than a month.
> 
> *Girls are all over him.*
> 
> I'm one of the most intelligent kids in my school.
> I play an instrument at the All-State level.
> I'm 6 feet tall.
> I'm an Eagle Scout.
> I work as a lifeguard during the summer.
> ...


 I think you and Highlander will get on just fantastic.

----------


## baldy1990

no they are not,this guy does anything he can do,he cares about his ugliness but this doesnt stop him to work or try things.He has many activites

----------


## dex89

This is the reason why I don't wan't to be fully bald. Try lowering your standards and wear tight clothing mate. You said that your physical fit, try showing off those guns. What's your NW and age?

----------


## Kayman

> I think you and Highlander will get on just fantastic.


 I think that the *two* of them have a lot in common.

----------


## baldozer

> I hate how superficial the world is becoming.  The only thing that seems to matter anymore is how you look.  There's this douchebag at my school, every girl knows he's good looking.  *That's all he has.*  I'm in most of the activities he's in, and I'm definitely better than him at all of them.  He's rude, he's boring, he's pretty dumb, he lacks self-confidence in front of groups.  He's never maintained a relationship longer than a month.
> 
> *Girls are all over him.*
> 
> I'm one of the most intelligent kids in my school.
> I play an instrument at the All-State level.
> I'm 6 feet tall.
> I'm an Eagle Scout.
> I work as a lifeguard during the summer.
> ...


 What is wrong with your looks. Why you think you are ugly. Just due to hairloss or something else too? I tell you what, when you will be rich one day, which I hope you will, you will be the one rejecting girls.

The other day, I was seeing a funny video on youtube, where a man was constantly being rejected for being poor, then he suddenly became a millionaire by winning "Who wants to be a millionaire". The host asks him, who will you marry and he said, "I don't know who will I marry but I definitely know who I will not marry"!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aames

Do something about it then. Life has dealt you shit genetics and now you must deal with them or die.

----------


## akai



----------


## akai

So you're in high school? Do you go to parties? That and sports (and girls, lol) were the best parts of hs.

You'll be fine. Once you get to college things will get easier. Just remember, as a man gets older his stock goes up. As a woman gets older her stock goes down. A single man at 30 (hell even 25) and above with his shit together holds the cards. You can date younger, you can date older. A single woman's stock plummets once she hits 30, hot or not. 

If you think about it men are much more shallow when it comes to looks. A man with below average looks who is moderately successful can still pull a decent looking chick. A woman with below average looks is basically screwed. Even really successful women typically can't attract a good looking guy.

In regards to marriage, I hate to be a debbie-downer but forty to sixty percent of marriages will end in divorce and women initiate divorce over 80&#37; of the time. Be careful out there.

----------


## lalala

> You know your problem? *You're a self-entitled, whiney little bitch.*
> 
> You're ugly but you will only consider hot women? I take back what I just wrote. _You're deluded._
> 
> What about the ugly girl saying what you're saying? 
> 
> And frankly, why SHOULD an attractive girl consider an ugly boy? Just as personality is important, there's also a great feeling when you're holding hands with and having fun with an attractive partner. You want one thing for yourself, and something completely different for them. 
> 
> Well guess what: welcome to the ****in' real world. Enjoy your stay. It's unfair. It's not fun. And just about everything is determined by birth.
> ...


 Bravo!!! Highlander may be back! Very well said.

----------


## Aeroes

> You know your problem? *You're a self-entitled, whiney little bitch.*
> 
> You're ugly but you will only consider hot women? I take back what I just wrote. _You're deluded._
> 
> What about the ugly girl saying what you're saying? 
> 
> And frankly, why SHOULD an attractive girl consider an ugly boy? Just as personality is important, there's also a great feeling when you're holding hands with and having fun with an attractive partner. You want one thing for yourself, and something completely different for them. 
> 
> Well guess what: welcome to the ****in' real world. Enjoy your stay. It's unfair. It's not fun. And just about everything is determined by birth.
> ...


 Do you have Bipolar?

----------


## Assemblage23

It sure is funny how a lot of men complain about women being shallow yet don't seem any different themselves. They complain about how they are invisible to hot girls and at the same time they probably don't notice the other girls themselves.

----------


## baldozer

> It sure is funny how a lot of men complain about women being shallow yet don't seem any different themselves. They complain about how they are invisible to hot girls and at the same time they probably don't notice the other girls themselves.


 But men find most young women atrractive while women find very few men attractive. Most men wouldnt mind having sex with a girl with receding chin, but women will avoid that kind of man like plague.

----------


## akai

Would you rather be horseshoe bald or have a receding chin?

----------


## baldozer

> Would you rather be horseshoe bald or have a receding chin?


 Well men wouldn't even mind having sex with a bald woman. Some would just put a beanie hat or wig over her head, LOL!

----------


## TheLaughingCow

I have gotten some hate for this post. +cough+Highlander+cough.  Did you even read it?  I said specifically in the first post that I hate how looks matter to other people and *to me.* 

Let me restate this.

I wish I could be happy with a less attractive girl.
It bothers me that I seek only looks in other women and it bothers me that women are an awful lot like me in that regard.

This isn't a misogynistic rant.  It's a rant against society, where your success is determined by your face.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> This is the reason why I don't wan't to be fully bald. Try lowering your standards and wear tight clothing mate. You said that your physical fit, try showing off those guns. What's your NW and age?


 I'm 18 and I think a NW3 (shaved).  I actually do wear reasonably fitted clothes, I've been more into fashion lately since I'll be entering college soon and I want to make a good impression.  My shirts are all fitted, as that's the only way I can wear them.

----------


## Exodus

Highlander, would you like a mirror for your birthday?

----------


## Aames

> So I don't get the issue then. You are shallow. Society is shallow. You are ugly. They are hot.
> 
> We all know how this ends. You either realise that porn has skewed your perceptions of what you find attractive and find a 6/10 to date and marry. Or you remain stalwart in finding this 10/10 who loves you for your bitter personality and NW3 and stay forever alone and depressed.
> 
> I'm sorry to put it like this, but nobody said this was going to be easy.
> 
> *We're all gonna make it brah.*


 
Like this if you cry every time.

----------

